# FreshBrain



## like 45 ninjas. (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey, looking for something fun to do over the summer, check out FreshBrain's Summer Splash 2008. Use your computer skills to create cool things like games, music, and more. More than 30 cool video, graphic design, gaming and other contests. More than $12,000 worth of prizes. Check it out!!


----------



## whelm (Oct 25, 2007)

read more about it here https://freshbrain.org


----------

